# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  JASTUCIC ZA DOJILJE

## *andy*

Koliko dugo trebam nositi jastucice za dojilje? Sta ce mi mlijeko cijelo vrijeme curiti dok malenu dojim?
Dali ih mijenjate poslje svakog dojenja?
Koji jastucicu su najbolji, a da NISU SKUPI?
Koristila sam jedno vrijeme ove babylove jastucice iz dm-a, ali mi se bradavica zna saviti i  zaljepiti pa je malo nezgodno kad skidam. Dali se to vama dogadjalo?
[/u]

----------


## Barbara1

Ja sam dosta dugo nosila jastučiće jer bi inače bila sva mokra.Pa mozda čak do nekih 4-5 mj.Kasnije kako kad.
Što se jastučića tiče,koristila sam isto baby love i to mi se sa zaljepljivanjem isto znalo dogoditi.Čula sam da su (kršitelj koda)ovi dobri,ali su dosta skupi.
Tosama su katastrofa,kao da metneš tanjuriće od šalica za kavu u grudnjak i zuljaju strašno.Čak mislim da sam zbog njih zaradila i upalu jer su me preko noći nazuljali.

----------


## dramica

bolje ih je niti ne koristiti jer je to pogodno tlo za razvoj gljivica, ja si obicno podmetnem tetra pelenu pod drugu ciku, a i luftam ih kada sam doma tako da su mi oni poklopci od grudnjaka za dojenje stalno otvoreni, nekada ih i vani zaboravim zakopčati   :Embarassed:

----------


## *andy*

Problem je u tome, dok dojim malu, iz druge cice mi curi kao iz pipe. Cim mala zaplace, ja curim. Sve oko mene bude mokro. Nemogu po stanu hodati bez grudnjaka, jer mi je uvijek netko dolazi. Probala sam i ove od (kršitelj koda)a, oni su super, samo eto, skupe su.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Babylove iz dm-a su jeftini, a meni su jako dobri.

----------


## leonisa

tosama, 100% prirodni, jeftini.
iako bas zbog toga ne drze toliko dobro, no barem ces ih cesce mijenjati i na taj nacin preventirati pojavu gljivica.
i ne, neces ih nositi tokom cijelog dojilackog staza  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

ja ih moram koristiti i preko godinu dana dojenja, jer mi dosta mlijeka curi...s mislavom sam koristila dm-ove najcesce, a s jelenom koristim visekratne perive pamucne jastucice...
unazad par mjeseci koristim i lilly padz silikonske jastucice, koji dobro dodju ljeti, kad se nose uske majice, jer su neprimjetni....

nekome jastucici opce ne trebaju, nekome trebaju samo prvih par mjeseci a nekome i duze...

svakako, noo sto je vazno kod nosenja, to je cesto minjenjanje, ne drzati ih predugo mokre na sebi....

----------


## leonisa

> unazad par mjeseci koristim i lilly padz silikonske jastucice, koji dobro dodju ljeti, kad se nose uske majice, jer su neprimjetni....


*zrinka* prvi put cujem za takve  :Embarassed:  
eh....da sam bar proslo ljeto znala za njih.
next time  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

i ja prvi put čujem za te silikonske.
inače sam ja trebala jastučiće do godine dana i i onda još mjesec dva, kad sam krenula na posao i kad mi se proizvodnja još nije smanjila.
isto mi je teklo i na samu pomisao na dojenje ili bebača

----------


## *andy*

lilly silikonske jastucice, kakve su to jastucice?? gdje ih mogu nabaviti?

----------


## zrinka

evo, imate ovdje nesto vise o ovim jastucicima
http://www.lilypadz.com/index1.html

----------


## *andy*

Zrinka, gdje ih mogu kupiti i koliko kostaju?

----------


## zrinka

meni ih je frendica koja zivi vani narucila i donijela
imas cijene na netu, na stranici njihovoj negdje

----------


## martinaP

Meni uopće nisu trebali, kratko sam ih koristila, dok nisam shvatila da mi zapravo ne trebaju. Nije mi mlijeko nikad curilo.

----------


## Tara

skoro 7 mjeseci dojenja i jos uvijek mi mlijeko curi na sve strane. nerijetko mi se desi da jastucic mogu doslovno ozmikati. 
mijenjam ih svako malo jer budu mokri , a trenutno sam na fixies jastucicima. a nasla sam u apoteci i neke nuk-ove (neka sensitive verzija) koji su jako tanki pa su ok za pripijenu majicu.

----------


## Adi

> bolje ih je niti ne koristiti jer je to pogodno tlo za razvoj gljivica, ja si obicno podmetnem tetra pelenu pod drugu ciku, a i luftam ih kada sam doma tako da su mi oni poklopci od grudnjaka za dojenje stalno otvoreni, nekada ih i vani zaboravim zakopčati


koristila ih tek mjesec dana. isto sam stavljala tetra pelenu na drugu siku. i evo  od 2 mjeseca mi više ni to netreba.

polako doći će sve na svoje. zrači sike što više

----------


## jazzmama

2 puta sam "prekidala" nošenje jastučića za dojenje, prvi puta sa Katjinih 9 mj.,  (koristim Babylove), na par dana i ponovo ih stavljala, jer  2 dana ne bi curilo mlijeko, a 3. dan bi mi cijela majica bila u krugovima, sa ukiseljenim mirisom, pa sam ih ponovo stavljala i dalje ih imam sa Katjinih 10.5 mj.
Probala sam svakakve i Johnsonove i (kršitelj koda)ove i svi na ljepljenje se znaju okrenuti i priljepiti za bradavicu, ali samo treba biti malo pažljiviji i pripaziti kako stvari vraćaš na svoje mjesto - cijena Babylove jastučića mi je najprihvatljivija, obzirom na količinu koju koristim. 
Za noćne podoje, "trgovina" je otvorena ..   :Grin:

----------


## mamasaur

Bok svima!
Ovo mi je prvi mejl na forumu pa odmah o cijenama... prave smo potrošačice   :Laughing:  . Otkrila sam jastučiće za dojenje u Muelleru u City Centru - komada 30, cijena cca 10 kn. Jeftinije od toga nisam pronašla (čini mi se da su Babylove po 16,99 kn), a meni su ok. Jest da ih često nema na policama Muellera ali kada ih nađem, odmah pokupim nekoliko kutija - ako se dobro sjećam, prodavačica je rekla da robu dobivaju utorkom i četvrtkom...

----------


## VIPmama

i ja sam otkrila ove u mulleru. jako su dobri

----------


## (maša)

ja imam tosamime al ih ne nosim jer kad počne curit procure i jastučići i grudnjak i majica....a i smanjilo se curenje, curim samo ujutro nakon 7-9 sati nesisanja...

----------


## NatasaM...

Zrinka, x puta sam te htjela upitati "kako se ono zovu" i svaki put zaboravim.
Sad cu zapamtiti, lilly padz.  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam sa J nosila jastučiče nekih 8 mjeseci....
Našla sam u mulleru neke njihove po 10kn, 30 komada, izgledaju kao oni ob babylove, pa vjerujem da su ok!

----------


## jele blond

> Za noćne podoje, "trgovina" je otvorena ..


I mi smo probali "radno vrijeme 24 sata", ali onda se probudimo u lokvi!!! M spava kraj mene, i bude cijeli mokar. Nije bed kad je vani 40, ali sad kad je ipak malo zahladilo, bojim se da se ne prehladi.
Sad sam probala Jonsonove jastučiće, koji su super za dan, ali preko noći promoče!!! I plahta dolje, i pokrivač gore budu za cijeđenje!!!
Jel ima netko takva iskustva ili ja stvarno mogu otvoriti mljekaru i biti konkurencija DUKATU???  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jazzmama

*jele blond*, vidim po datumu da ste vi relativno svježi sisači   :Grin:  , ovo "bez jastučića" je moja ekskluziva tek od K. 9 mjeseci, također smo prije znale biti obje mokre skupa s plahtom i jastučnicom i jogijem - a znala sam ujutro reći: Katjić, pa jesi se opet popiškila po krevetu - a ono.. 8)   :Laughing:

----------


## jele blond

> *jele blond*, vidim po datumu da ste vi relativno svježi sisači   , ovo "bez jastučića" je moja ekskluziva tek od K. 9 mjeseci, također smo prije znale biti obje mokre skupa s plahtom i jastučnicom i jogijem - a znala sam ujutro reći: Katjić, pa jesi se opet popiškila po krevetu - a ono.. 8)


Eto, propade mi biznis!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivanaos

> tosama, 100% prirodni, jeftini.
> iako bas zbog toga ne drze toliko dobro, no barem ces ih cesce mijenjati i na taj nacin preventirati pojavu gljivica.
> i ne, neces ih nositi tokom cijelog dojilackog staza


kako se meni čini ja izgleda hoću! već 8,5 mj a mlijeko curi na sve strane... tj šprica  :Laughing:  
ja ne koristim više nakakve jastučiće već male ručnike  :Sad:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Sa L sam koristila jastučiće još neka dva mjeseca nakon što sam počela raditi jer mi je dosta curilo (znači do njenog 10 mj), a onda stalo, a dojila sam ju 20 mjeseci.
Sa Z sam već nekoliko puta prestajala po kući jer mi uopće nikada, ali baš nikada nije curilo, ali sam kada bih išla negdje, obavezno stavila, preventive radi. I evo, sada kada patka ima 8 mjeseci, mlijeko počelo curiti!
Znači, to je sve individualno!
I koristim BL, meni su oni sasvim oke!

----------


## AnneMary

Koristila sam ih prvi mjesec dana i manje, lakše mi je kad se bradavice luftaju!

----------


## nanic

Jedini jastucici koji su mi pomogli su oni chiccovi, ma je da su skupi, ali.. prva liga su. Meni mliko curi na sve strane i jedino su mi oni pomogli..
Probaj..

----------


## Happy

I kod mene su bile poplave prvih mjeseci, nikakav jastučić nije to mogao spriječiti, pa sve manje, a onda je prestalo curiti, nakon cca 4 mj.

----------


## *andy*

> Ja sam sa J nosila jastučiče nekih 8 mjeseci....
> Našla sam u mulleru neke njihove po 10kn, 30 komada, izgledaju kao oni ob babylove, pa vjerujem da su ok!


Ovi jastucici nista ne valjaju. Jesu mekane i sve, ali nista ne upijaju.

----------


## tibica

Ja koristim "fresh&clean bimbi dolce cura". Meni su odlični. 25 kn - 30 kom u plodinama.

----------


## Mama Medo

isprobala sam svakakve... johnsons su mi bili ok u početku, onda sam prešla na platnene (popolini sa slojem PUL-a ne propuštaju, a možeš ih oprati   :Wink:  ). sad kombiniram platnene bez PUL-a i tosamine toto   :Smile:

----------


## iki

Lea ima 16mj. i još uvijek ih koristim tu i tamo tj. kad vani traži cicu, onda izvadim iz torbe i umetnem.
Meni su najnajbolji chicco-vi, tanki su i ugodni.

----------


## mama sanja

Babylove od prvog dana, a od nedavno su ih poboljšali.

----------


## VIPmama

u mulleru ih više nema, a kad će, ne zna se, vjerojatno nikad  :Sad: 

Kao niti njihovih maramica. Barem na Trgu, ako tko vidi u City Centru, nek piše.

----------


## makita

Koristim tosamine trenutno i mene reže/bocka njihov rub :/ 

Imajte na umu da sam i inače osjetljive kože, inače bi mi bilo svejedno koje koristim. Imam nešto platnenih od Anite, al mi nisu za vani jer su predebeli i promoče. S 1. djetetom sam koristila Chicco i Nuk i ti su mi bili dobri. Kakve su sada cijene ovih i znate li neke koje nemaju ovaj oštri rub ko tosamine?

----------


## cisko-kid@net.hr

ja sam si sašila od pamuka.mlijeko šprica na sve strane.koristila sam babylove ali  kak je dramica rekla za gljivice bolje da se luftaju.negdje sam na internetu vidjela da ima za kupiti platnene jastučiće ali ne znam gdje.jel netko možda zna gdje ih se može kupiti?

----------


## Frida

Imali su ih Kamarisu.

----------


## Anci

ja sma koristila chicove (valjda se tako piše  :Embarassed:  )

i to do negdje 6,7 mjeseci

sad kad dođem s posla, budem puna i curi iz druge- onda nešto podmetnem

a preko dana mi ne curi samo od sebe

----------


## tibica

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...%E6i+++dojenje

----------


## big milky mum

ja cijelo vrijeme koristim babylove i super su mi!

----------

